# Aero Road Helmets Here To Stay



## imlaughlin (Sep 10, 2004)

I do like my Giro Air Attack Shield -- most comfortable helmet to date. Also, the smooth, white shell is highly-visible in all kinds of light and weather. However, i only attach the shield for competitive events, as I always use a sunglasses-mounted rear view mirror for all road and trail bicycling. I don't know if it has an aero advantage in events ... have to bow to the experts for that.


----------

